# Closed



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 14, 2020)

Closed
—————————
Hello! I've got Celeste in town, and Apple is crafting a Shell table, so I'm going to open up my town for a while to anyone who wants to visit them! No sort of entry free is required, but tips would be greatly appreciated if you feel like giving one! Anyway, if you'd like to visit, just post here and I'll PM you the dodo code. If there's a lot of responses, I'll only be letting 3-4 people in at a time, so please be patient & remember to keep visits quick so as many people as possible can visit! Also, I'm not sure how long villagers craft for, so if Apple is finished by the time you arrive I apologize!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, i'd love to come please


----------



## Sami (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 14, 2020)

Could i Come? o:


----------



## belle (Apr 14, 2020)

may i visit


----------



## Azrael (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come by and get the shell table DIY.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come visit celeste ~


----------



## Starfy (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit?


----------



## jelibear (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! Could I possibly visit?


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 14, 2020)

I got my nightly DIY from Celeste earlier, but I'd like to come for the shell table DIY!


----------



## misscarol (Apr 14, 2020)

If you are still taking visitors, I'd love to come. Thank you!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## courtky (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit please!


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 14, 2020)

Still open! Caught up with everyone who has posted in the thread. And Apple is still crafting as of right now!


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come?  I can tip


----------



## chriss (Apr 14, 2020)

Id like to visit for the DIY


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you are still accepting people!


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to come for Apple!


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 14, 2020)

Would like to visit if still possible


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come by please, if possible ^_^ Thank you!!


----------



## pung (Apr 14, 2020)

If your still taking me please!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to get recipe from Apple if still possible ^^


----------

